# Uber connection error



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Getting an error now after three pax. I went on the rider app just to take a look and it said no uberx available. So I went to my driver app, logged out and now I can't get back on the road . I'm 30 miles
North of Boston. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Annapolis Ghostrider (Aug 21, 2015)

Yeah I'm in Maryland and the same issues here. Seems to be working ok now though.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Was doing that in houston. I wasn't even trying to drive. Now it's surging of course with the backup but it's doing what is was doing a while back where the surge only shows for a few seconds when you log in.


----------



## giantleo (Aug 3, 2015)

Yup, facing the same problem here too, can't log in to the system on my partner app.
Can't see any other ubers in my area too on the riders app.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

again downtown dc near white house is showing surge in rider app and no surge in driver app. im sick of the busy time glitch bs.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Yup. Was doing that here in Chicago about 30 minutes ago too. It was surging and of course I couldn't log on.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Massive problem in Indy too. I dropped off but couldn't submit a rating. Tried rebooting but then couldn't get back into the app. Reinstalling didn't work either.

Now it's up, but my last trip is missing.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

ok crashed again .


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm glad the last ride basically took me home.

I've heard this has happened before. Should missing trips be recoverable?

I'm keeping track of my missing trip just in case...


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

Fortunately uber is just a taxi company and not a technology company or we would really be in trouble.


----------



## 944turb0 (Aug 22, 2015)

My app crashed during the middle of a long trip now no information about said trip is available anywhere.


----------



## dan77bur (Aug 17, 2015)

I also had a trip 1.5x for half hour ride. Nowhere to be seen. I hope the reinstate, it would be a total waste of time and money.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

App problems all afternoon in San Diego.


----------



## mtndriver (Jul 26, 2015)

Turned on the app for the first time, took my first trip ever. Got my second ping, and right when I went to pick the person up, bam, app crashed, couldn't get ahold of them over the phone anymore. Thought I got booted from Uber. Went to twitter and found out the worldwide Uber network was down. sigh, of all times.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

mtndriver said:


> Turned on the app for the first time, took my first trip ever. Got my second ping, and right when I went to pick the person up, bam, app crashed, couldn't get ahold of them over the phone anymore. Thought I got booted from Uber. Went to twitter and found out the worldwide Uber network was down. sigh, of all times.


It only gets worse.

And that's NOT a joke. It really only does get worse.


----------



## Allicats3 (Aug 22, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> Yup. Was doing that here in Chicago about 30 minutes ago too. It was surging and of course I couldn't log on.


I have been down since 6:58pm Friday night, in Chicago. This is beyond frustrating.


----------

